# prime 95



## prescient (Jul 18, 2014)

would it be ok to use prime 95 on stock 4770k heat sink ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2014)

why? Don't tell me you are trying to overclock with the stock cooling.


----------



## prescient (Jul 18, 2014)

no i just want to test some ram


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2014)

its more than fine!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2014)

Use Memtest as well. OCCT does a decent job of loading the CPU, memory and stressing the MCH as well.

You shouldn't have any issues with Prime with a stock 4770k on stock heatsink. These chips are rated to throttle nicely at 100C, and I think are rated for 115-120C iirc. So you'll be fine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2014)

yep, better off putting memtest on a bootable usb and letting it do 2+ passes. The 2nd takes an hour.


----------

